# Exchange migration from 2003 to 2010 active sync isssue



## ITissues (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello All,

I seem to having issue with ipad exchange email connection. We have two URL which is mail.company.com/owa and https://legacy.company.org.

1. When user created to 2010 mailbox or migrated to 2010 and they use this URL mail.company.com/owa - OWA works fine and Ipad connection working fine.
2. If users still sitting in exchange2003 and if they use this legacy.domain.com and setup Ipad with the same URL everything works fine.

Problem begins:

3. when user mailbox migrated to exch2010 and keep the legacy.domain.com settings in their Ipad they getting error "cannot get mail - The connection to the server failed"

I have checked the user properties security settings and allow inherritable permission is ticked.

I have also noticed when I use legacy.domain.com url to access migrated mailbox url pointing to the mailbox server instead of CAS server or into mail.company/OWA.

I am really stuck, really appreciate your suggestions to resolve this issue.

Many thanks.


----------

